# Software die bei einer Installation alles aufzeichnet



## Bizkit (17. Oktober 2006)

Abend zusammen,

hab eine Frage. Gibt es eine Software (wenn möglich kostenlos bzw Freeware) die bei der Installation einer Software. Alle veränderungen am System, sei es Dateien oder Registryeinträge oder veränderungen in Dateien, aufzeichnet damit man die Software rückstandslos entfernen kann.

Gibt's sowas?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Gruß Simon


----------



## pgs-joschi (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Simon,

ich nem dafür "Total Uninstall" gibt es hier http://www.martau.com/ 

gruß joschi


----------



## metno (20. Oktober 2006)

Ashampoo Uninstaller sollte auch noch ein gutes Tool sein. Hab das allerdings bis heute nicht kapiert und es ist auch nicht fw.


----------

